
JMAP Specification - UkiahSmith
https://jmap.io/
======
sctb
JMAP over the last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20720630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20720630)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18996200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18996200)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19839104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19839104)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18766709)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477212)

------
ihuman
Even after reading section 4, I'm still confused about why its using HTTPS.
Wouldn't writing it in the application layer above TCP make it faster and use
less data (due to smaller packet size)?

